# Make me feel better...lol



## ms.marymac (Mar 8, 2005)

I am a perfume junkie.  I have 6 bottles of perfume on my dresser and yet I still broke down today and purchased another fragrance.  I bought "Sugar Wafer", which can be found in Bath and Body Works.  It is so yummy, and smells even better with Warm Vanilla Sugar body lotion.  I wonder though if it will be one of those scents that fade in 20 mins. 

How many bottles of perfume do you guys have or do you stick to a signature scent?

Hypnotic Poison (*swoon*)
Amour Amour 
Honey (Demeter)
MV4
MV5
Ralph 

 If I had unlimited funds and a Sephora nearby I would really be in trouble.  I am in love with Stella McCartney's new fragrance.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

lol only 6? I think I can make you feel A WHOLE LOT BETTER!!!
Well lets see...I think currently I have 40+ bottles of perfume on my dresser....

Cacharel Noa Fleur
YvesSaintLaurent Baby Doll
All *5* Mac Creations
DKNY Be Delicious
Burberry Weekend
Dolce & Gabanna Feminine
Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue
Dolce & Gabana 
DKNY Woman
Demeter Sex On the Beach
Demeter kahala Blue hawaiian
Demeter kahala Kamikaze
Demeter kahala Pina Colada
Ralph Lauren Cool
Stella 
Gucci EDP II
Versace Jeans Couture Woman
Versace Baby Jeans
Versace Red Jeans
Liz Claiborne 
Liz Claiborne Realities
CKBE
CK1
Obsession
Eternity
Eternity Purple Orchid
Tommy Girl
Guerlain Shalimar 
Guerlain Samsara
Amazing Grace
Grace
Baby Grace
Cool Water Woman
Poison
Emmanuel Ungaro Apparation
Dolce & Gabanna Sicily
Dolce & Gabanna Woman
Chanel Chance
Chantal Thomas Coquine

oh yeah forgot I have angel by thierry muglar (sp) and 273 (dont really like it tho)

I go by what my mood is, if Im broody or happy or whatever...I have my favorites but I tend to use all different stuff...

Im forgetting some...and tired of running back and forth from my bedroom to the computer!!
Hope that makes you feel better! 
(oh yeah and I have about 300 minis/samples/imps/decants)


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 9, 2005)

Holy crap, mac_obsession!!!



















That's alotta fragrance!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah Im kinda ocd about smelling good...Also cant smell the same way every day after all...that would be like wearing the same colors in your makeup every single day...my makeup ranges with my mood as well as my scents..I was fortunate to get one of those easy ph balances, that most anything smells good on me, + I  dont wear it for other people, I like to smell good


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 11, 2005)

I have over 50 bottles, and a lot of sample... I saw that no one talk about Angel from T.Mugler.... Did someone wear it??


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_C* 
_I have over 50 bottles, and a lot of sample... I saw that no one talk about Angel from T.Mugler.... Did someone wear it??_

 
I have it...And while it is quite expensive, I find myself wearing it maybe once every few months...Its a very heavy fragrance, and IMO its a love/hate one. You either love it, or hate it. I love it but Im not sure I love it on me personally.


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 11, 2005)

It's true lol!! No more than one pichttt,  or you can kill pepole in a bus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish by chopard is very similar too...


----------



## amy (Mar 12, 2005)

mac_obsession...wow!!

I own...
-Lucky for Her
-VS Secret 55
-VS Love Spell
-VS Sweet Temptation
-B&BW Mango Mandarin
-B&BW Red Current & Thyme Tea
-B&BW Warm Vanilla Sugar
-Off brand Cucumber Melon
-Off brand Sweet Pea

People keep giving me body spray as presents and I'm trying to get all of this crap used up so that I can buy new perfume and not feel guilty!


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 13, 2005)

Don't feel bad! 
I currently own:

Angel (Theirry Mugler)
Pink Sugar
Tresor (Lancome)
Heavenly (Victoria's secret)
Sheer Obsession
Demeter Orange Cremesicle
Comptior Sud Pacific Fruits Sauvages
Lucky Girl
Hanae Mori
Stila Creme bouquet

And I am ALWAYS on the hunt for a new one!! Right now, Pink Sugar, Heavenly and Tresor are at the front of the pack. 

Also, Pink Sugar will compliment almost ANY other fragrance, so sometimes I'll spray it over something, and it's AWESOME...makes any scent original!


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 13, 2005)

OK, I feel better.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would probably have more but there are a few I've given away.


----------



## lenjhn (Mar 28, 2005)

I used to work at BBW, and now you can't pay me to wear half that stuff!!  After unloading box after box after box after box I just don't want to smell like any of it.  Right now I have:

JLo Miami Glow
EL Beyond Paradise

and am swapping for
JLo Still
Chanel Chance
Britney Spears Curious
Hanae Mori Butterfly
JLo Glow

and I'm dying for Stila Midnight Bloom and Paris Hilton's perfume.  I don't know what it is about celebrity perfumes (I'm not a flake, I swear!) but they all seem to end up smelling so nice to me!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenjhn* 
_and I'm dying for Stila Midnight Bloom and Paris Hilton's perfume.  I don't know what it is about celebrity perfumes (I'm not a flake, I swear!) but they all seem to end up smelling so nice to me!_

 
I have the Paris Hilton perfume...I like it. Its very sweet, and it wears off in a short time. Its pretty though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant stand her altho I am a sucker for perfumes/packaging etc...


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 24, 2005)

I know a few fragrance junkies, and I can tell you, that 6 fragrances is absolutely nothing to be ashamed of! Here are the ones I have:

Kenzo Flower le parfum & Flower EDP (though they are technically 2 different beasts)
Paul Smith for women EDP
Cacharel Gloria EDT, and Anais Anais EDP
Guerlain Samsara EDP

Some fragranced things that are multi-purpose:
Stila flaunts - all of the powder ones, 3 of the aqua ones (green tea, jasmine, gardenia; last one being violet), and the mini flaunts (vanilla, fruit punch, mimosa) - they are shimmers
Cake Desserted Island body glaze - moisturising and makes skin gleam, and look edible!
Philosophy Amazing Grace body gloss - makes skin glow
Marc Jacobs fragranced body cream (swapped away the EDP - think I'm allergic *sigh*)

Absolutely dying for Miller Harris' Fleur orientale, and Serge Lutens' Un lys too!


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 28, 2005)

*****


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 29, 2005)

here's what i currently have:

thierry mugler angel lily
coco chanel
amor amor
vs 88
anna sui sui love 
mv2
hard candy liquid
burberry brit
vs tropical nectar
vs halo
j'adore dior


----------



## lenjhn (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, my collection has expanded a bit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have now:
JLo Miami Glow
JLo Still
Trish McEvoy #9
Britney Spears Curious
Hanae Mori Butterfly
Stila Midnight Bloom
VS Halo
Chanel Chance


----------



## mac_obsession (May 1, 2005)

lol mine has expanded as well

since my last post i got

Tommy Bahama Parfum
Michael Kors Island
Pink Sugar
Paris Hilton 
The big bottle of Curious

I plan on buying Escada Rockin Rio - I am so in love with it!!


----------



## lenjhn (May 1, 2005)

Ooh tell me about Tommy Bahama and Island!!  I *love* PH's perfume, but it gives me a headache


----------



## mac_obsession (May 1, 2005)

Island Michael Kors 

The Ultimate Getaway. The New Fragrance for Women. 

A chic and relaxed attitude to last all year long. A sparkling, lush, and radiant fragrance of humid florals and tropical waters. 

Notes: 
Kauai Waterfalls, Oxygenated Water, Chinese Kiwi, Hydroponic Honeysuckle, Parrot Tulip, Champaca Flowers, Ginger Lilies, Bulgarian Rose, Stephanotis, White Bark Accord, Galapagos Driftwood. 
Style: 
Sparkling. Lush. Radiant. 

My fav of the two - Tommy Bahama - 

Tommy Bahama is island luxury; relaxation as a way of life, the never-ending weekend. 

For Women  

A modern floral, Tommy Bahama For Women starts with a citrus burst that's blended with the warmth and sensuality of Hawaiian tuberose. 

Notes:
Clementine Flower, Cactus Flower, Bergamot, Hawaiian Tuberose, Spring Honeysuckle, Frangipani, Musk, Exotic Woods, Nectarine.
Style:
Warm. Sensual. Exotic.


----------



## Nycutie182 (May 5, 2005)

Don't feel bad aout 6, I have over 40 perfumes.  Plus, I still plan on buying Rockin' Rio, Paris Hilton's and maybe Aqualina pink sugar soon.  I'm a total shopaholic and have way too much of everything.

Anna Sui Sui Dreams (x3)
Anna Sui Love
Anna Sui Dolly girl
Anna Sui travel set which has 4 minis - the above three and regular Anna sui
BCBG Girls Star
Calgon hawaiin ginger
Candies for her
Carolina Herrera 212 on ice
Carolina Herrera Chic
Curve
Diesel Plus plus
Diesel Zero plus
Diesel Green
Escada Sexy Graffiti
Escada Ibiza Hippie
Escada Island Kiss (x2)
Escada Lily Chic
Escada 2 of the sets that give you 5 minis (inc the aforementioned 4 plus tropical punch, que viva escada, jardin de soleil, sunni frutti, and two other i cant remember)
Givenchy Oblique in play <3 d/c'd
Hollister August
Hollister Unisex
Issey Miyake eau de issey
Issey Miyake soleil de issey (?) orange summer one from years ago
Issey Miyake lune de issey (?) blue summer one from years ago
J.Lo Glow (x2)
J.Lo Still
Lucky brand for her
Pupa joli bouquet it has like 5 different scents
Tommy Girl edp and the crackling one
VS Halo
VS Heavenly
VS Very sexy 

others that i don't really use:
Aromatherapy peach roll-on
Smell this roll-on in fresh towels
Smell this roll-on in cinnamon buns
Smell this in cake batter
Smell this flagrance in raspberry something
A few knock off calvin klein ones from back in the day
Avon sweet honesty that was my mom's
Avon one that was given to me as a gift.  Its greenish.  I don't know the name.


----------



## niecypiecy (May 6, 2005)

Lets see....

Demeter Sugar Cookie
Demeter Sex on the Beach
Demeter Brownie
The Body Shop Pink Pepper
The Body Shop Vanilla
Clinique Simply
Strawberry Shortcake 
Pink Sugar
GAP Heaven
GAP Dream

plus a ton of body mists & sprays


----------



## joytheobscure (May 6, 2005)

I *could* have alot but makeup is cheaper, and I can use a fragrance until it is empty - good fragrance is one thing I've had since my first bottle of Oh what was the kind in the yellow and white striped box ages ago... beverly hills?? ack I can't remember but I got it when I was about 15- I've worn dept. store perfume since HS I do not do cheap perfume.  No matter if we made 10,000 a year I would buy one bottle of dillards perfume and make it last, now my current collection is :
Estee Pleasures
Armani Mania (favorite) 
Eternity Moment 
Sud Compte Pacifique- Vanille Abricot
I have a small collection but I'm eyeing some on sephora - I may pick a bottle up in dillards tomorrow , I really don't need anymore clothes. 

I have another Givenchy fragrance but its about gone.   I'm a fragrance whore - do y'all collect candles too? I'm just wondering if that goes with it, because I love candles and tarts (I'm a tart ho) LOL- I love to burn tarts.   I also love B&BW and Philosophy stuff.   Overall - High Maintenence and only getting worse. lol


----------



## mac_obsession (May 6, 2005)

Heh I went and bought the Tommy Bahama Lotion and Escada Rockin Rio EDT and lotion at sephora yesterday. Damn evil mall.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 9, 2005)

This has turned into a post your collection thread! lol

After a few swaps and two slips in my quest for self control, I now have added to my list:

Lolita Lempicka
Anais Anais
Red Jeans
Mimosa Pour Moi
Dolly Girl
VS Halo







 Time for the 12 step program.  I put a few up for swap, that makes me feel a little less guilty for now.


----------



## RRRose (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at everyone's list!

I don't wear a lot of perfume.  I usually wait until one bottle is done to buy another one.  My mom sorta got me stuck on the idea that people identify people on how they smell...Like if you wear the same perfume everyday and you walk into a room, people will know it's you when you walk in.  That said, for right now, I own Kenneth Cole's Black.

Other's I've owned:
Lucky You
Curve
Candies

My favorite, of all the ones I've worn, is Lucky You.


----------



## kimone2004 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have:
B&BW Green Clover & Aloe
B&BW Plumeria
B&BW White Ginger & Amber
B&BW Cucumber Melon
B&BW Cotton Blossom
B&BW Cherry Blossom
Tommy Girl (Tommy Hilfiger)
Pleasures (Estee Lauder)
Black (Kenneth Cole)
Kenneth Cole NY
Vera Wang
Romance (Ralph Lauren)
Eternity (Calvin Klein)
Eternity Moment (Calvin Klein)
Victorias Secret Very Sexy 1 &2
Light Blue (Dolce & Gabbana)
Dream Angles Halo (V.S.)
Dream Angels Divine (V.S.)
J'Adore (Dior)
and my NEW favorite....Ralph Lauren "Style"


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 28, 2005)

I won Ode de Reve by Yves Rocher-a solid scent
Enchanted Apple by Victorias Secret
Warm Vanilla Sugar by Bath adn body works
In the Rain by Calgon
Love spell by Victora's Secret
Usually Ill stick with one at a time for a while, and then switch when I want to do something new.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i only have 3 normal, many samples and the body shop collection
chance by chanel, envy me by gucci and paris hiltion. and 9 different by the body shop.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Mar 23, 2008)

I have these:

Anna Sui - Dolly Girl at the Beach
Guess
Ralph Lauren - Lauren Style (Gift from my boyfriend - I love it SO much)
Tommy Girl
Ralph Lauren - Ralph
Chanel - Chance Fraiche (Also gift from my boyfriend <3 I've been wearing it almost every day since I got it, haha!)

I'm waiting for:
Escada - Island Kiss
Escada - Moon Sparkle (I got a sample of this, and I love it SOOOO much! Boyfriend does, too, so I had to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Escada - Pacific Paradise

And I'm lemming a TON, too!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 3, 2008)

i only have 4:
paris hilton heiress (she sucks, but her fragrances are lovely, this is the only sweet scent i have - i wish it lasts longer)
Guess for woman (the original silver and pink one - i got this as a gift from the ex and its a very mature scent on me)
Georgio Beverly Hills (the purple one lol... a very lavendery mature scent)
Versace Woman (another very mature scent.. lol)

i'm itching for the vera wang, anna sui, and escada fragrances.. i need more florally, sweet, fruity, girly scents lol.. i also want the be delicious DKNY.. it smells yummy!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't really have any, they're generally too strong for me and I get headaches/migraines.

I have red door which my mum gave me and a small bottle of Chloe from my aunt because my names Chloe.

I really want vera wang princess though.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 3, 2008)

I only have one--Marc Jacobs.  It smells like gardenias and LOVE.
But I have an abnormal amount of B&BW lotions and creams.  Shelfs full of unopened product.  I can't help it when they have a sale.


----------



## user79 (Apr 7, 2008)

I used to have about 6 going at the same time, not worn all at once, but all opened and I'd switch them up. I don't do that anymore because perfume loses its scent. It's wasteful because the scent loses its intensity and can even change its scent all together when it's open and not being used up. My previous bottle of Chanel Chance def changed its scent after about a year of use.

So now I only have 2 bottles going. I like having a signature scent, which is Chance for me. My other bottle I have right now is L'Eau d'Issey.


----------



## gatsby (Apr 7, 2008)

I have around 25 bottles of perfume, and about 100 1mL sample vials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of my perfumes are from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, so y'all may not know what any of this means, but here goes:

Snake Oil
Shub Niggurath
Whip
Brisingamen
Perversion
Snake Charmer
Gypsy Queen
Midway
Mme Moriarty the Misfortune Teller
Smut (2005)
Snow Angel
Treat 1 (2006)
Monster Bait: Closet
Monster Bait: Underpants
La Fee Verte (2.5 bottles)
Tarot: The Hermit
Ingenue
Havisham
Chaste Moon
Bruja
Queen of Diamonds

...and a couple more that I'm not sure I'm keeping yet. I'm not going to list the imps, there are waaaaay too many.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 10, 2008)

Well working at Bath and Body Works, I do obviously have a lot of perfume but I have so much other perfume it's insanity. A lot of Avon because hey, it was cheap and smelled decent, but now I won't even touch half that stuff. Nonetheless here is what I have:

Pink Suede (Avon)
Wink (Avon)
Little Black Dress (Avon)
Dreamlife Bouquet (Avon)
Exotic Beaches (Avon)
Crystal Aura (Avon)
Hollywood Pink (mark by Avon)
Wonderfleur (mark by Avon)
Hello Pretty (mark by Avon)
B&BW Fresh Pineapple
B&BW Dancing Waters
B&BW Pink Grapefruit
B&BW Black Raspberry Vanilla
B&BW Velvet Tuberose
B&BW Japanese Cherry Blossom
B&BW Wild Honeysuckle
B&BW Sensual Amber
Lancome Hypnose
Escada Ibiza Hippie (my current favourite)
Escada Island Kiss
Escada Rockin' Rio
Escada Sunset Heat
Escada Pacific Paradise
Escada Moon Sparkle
Victoria's Secret Pink
Dream Angels Heavenly (small size)
Dream Angels Desire

That's just my EDTs and EDPs. Then when it comes to body splashes...(all of them are B&BW unless labeled otherwise)
Sweet Pea
Velvet Tuberose
Wild Honeysuckle
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Japanese Cherry Blossom
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Fresh Pineapple
Mango Mandarin
Pink Grapefruit
White Cherry Blossom
Pear Blossom
Sheer Freesia
Plumeria
Peony
Pearberry
Lemongrass Sage 
Sweet Cinnamon/Pumpkin
Strawberry Lemonade
Green Clover/Aloe
Winter Candy Apple
Very Festive Pomegranate
Fun Frosted Cranberry
Rich Citrus Cream
Breathe Serenity

I still want way more though. My current wishlist is as follows:
L de Lolita Lempicka
Valentino Rock 'n Rose Couture
Chanel Chance
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Escada Sexy Grafitti (yeah right, like I'll ever be able to find it)
plus get more Ibiza Hippie-as in a LOT more.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 28, 2008)

I have nearly one hundred perfume samples, but because I'm very picky about which fragrances I wear (a fragrance snob, really! My nose is so picky! =[ ), I only wear a select few, which I will list below!
Elizabeth Arden Provocative Woman
Escada Pacific Paradise
Aquolina Pink Sugar
Elizabeth Arden Fantasy by Britney Spears
Nollie
Burberry Brit
Elizabeth Arden Curious In Control by Britney Spears

Additionally, I plan on purchasing Elizabeth Arden Midnight Fantasy by Britney Spears, Demeter Fuzzy Navel, Aquolina Chocolovers, and Elizabeth Arden Provocative Interlude. I'm sixteen, and I only make $10/hour.. with saving for college and the life that awaits me, my fragrance budget is limited! I hope to get to them soon!


----------

